# Hobie Power Skiff 15



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

G'day all,

There is a Hobie Power Skiff 15 on evil bay down here.  'Fully rebuilt' with a 40hp 4 stroke Honda.

Has anybody on here had any experiences with them, are they any good/bad.  Would it be worthwhile pursuing.  The link is below if you're interested.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Hobie-Power-Skiff-Honda-40HP-4-Stroke-Fully-Rebuilt_W0QQitemZ260467531666QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Boats?hash=item3ca5131f92&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Thanks

Mick


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Needs a bigger center console... ;D

Plenty of deadrise so should be a comfortable ride.


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah I'm hearin ya about the console, pretty ugly in my eyes I think I would definately go to a smaller centre console or a side console depending on access and the such under the floor. I think a smaller centre might be the go, keep the balance nice when 1 out fishing.

Mick


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

There used to be quite a few of them around
and people seem to like them...Nice little boats.


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

Well, just an update.  I drove the 6.5 hours each way to Sydney and had a look at the 'Rebuilt' boat, (rebuilt used very loosely by the seller). 

The boat looked good from a distance but on closer inspection, yes it did have a new paint job, but they obviously forgot to fair the defects, dents gouges etc, before laying down the paint   There was even a patch on the starboard front, below the sheerline about the size of a plate that was just all small holes about 2mm across, glass cancer, who knows I walked away.  So much for a 'Professional' painter doing the job, might have been a professional baker or something else, but I doubt a painter.

Thank goodness I went and took a look.  I can see why the owner/seller couldn't sell it through his boat shop.........However it did sell on ebay for $5000.

Mick


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Sorry it didn't work out...Better luck on the next 
one!


----------

